# Word - I cannot see my Toolbars OR Menu Bar



## Joey_R (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi

I am currently having a problem seeing my Toolbars and my Menu Bar in Word 2000.

Please HELP - Need help URGENTLY

Cheers
J


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Joey_R
There are a few suggestions here  that might help.
HTH, Andrew.


----------

